# Airbrush Painting a Wetsuit



## Snook Slayer (Oct 17, 2011)

I want my wetsuit custom airbrush painted. Does anyone know how or what paint to use? Or maybe know of anyone who does that sort work?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I just finished the rough draft of your wetsuit, so what do you think?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm sorry, couldn't help it!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Often wondered this myself.....have seen other threads dedicated to this....on several forums.
I have not seen a satisfactory answer that would guarantee no damage to suit, AND not peel off after the first dive.
Seems like there should be something you could use....but most paint isn't made to be stretched like neoprene tends to get stretched.....and I think that most oil based products would endanger the lifespan of the material. 
I have a light grey suit, Id love to paint stripes on, just so NOTHING would mess with me.:whistling:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I've got one I wouldn't mind practicing on if we get a good applicant.


----------

